# On the Job Injury



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I recently was in an accident at work and broke my back. I have a crushed L1 vertebrae and will be out for awhile. Insurance is covering all medical costs but I only have 2 weeks sick time annually before my pay stops. Does anyone know what my rights are after an accident like this and what are my employer's legal responsiblities. Any help understanding the UAE Labor Laws would be appreciated......


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello 

Hope you are in better conditions now... 

Hope below link can help you...

Konkan Times Accidents at work
UAE Labour Laws, UAE HR Zone

In my previous company, when an employee incurred accident at work, it would be reported as per the company's procedure and he will be on sick leave as per the doctor's advise. Our manual states that the employee is 1oo% paid on the first 15days of leave and 50%paid on the next 15 days... 

It would be also helpful if you can ask your HR about your company's manuals and procedures...

get well soon...


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I understand my Sick Day policy but I am wondering about workmans compensation because of the injury. My time away from work will be longer than my Sick Days. 1/2 pay is not an option after that is used up. This accident happened on the job and my question is. Can they legally stop paying me when the accident is their fault?


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Vetteguy said:


> I understand my Sick Day policy but I am wondering about workmans compensation because of the injury. My time away from work will be longer than my Sick Days. 1/2 pay is not an option after that is used up. This accident happened on the job and my question is. Can they legally stop paying me when the accident is their fault?



UAE Labour Laws, UAE HR Zone

Are you able to do your job after the accident? if not, then you can use the clause in uae labour law for "Accidents at work'


*What would the employer pay if the employee were not able to perform his work after the accident?*If the injury prevents the employee from performing his job duties, the employer should pay him a grant equivalent to his wage during the treatment period or for six months, whichever is less. If the treatment takes more than six months, then the grant can be reduced by half for an additional six months or until the employee recovers, his disability becomes certain or or in the event of his death, whichever comes first.

*How much would the employer pay the employee during his treatment?*The financial grant made by the employer is calculated on the basis of the last wage the employee was paid in respect of those who are paid monthly, weekly, daily or hourly, and on the basis of the average wage for those who are paid on a piece work basis.

*Would the employee be entitled to compensation for permanent/partial disability other than his wages?*The employee will not be entitled to claim compensation from the employer other than for his wages and compensation for his permanent/partial disability according to the ratios stated in List No. 2 of the Law (Schedule 2 below), and multiplied by the value of death compensation described in the preceding paragraph. This is, of course, without prejudice to the employee’s rights to claim compensation against any third parties who may have participated in causing the accident or the disability suffered by the employee.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Hassli for the help you have given me alot of useful info I really appreciate it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your accident Vetteguy. Hassli has given you all the information. I just wanted to say "Hope you feel better soon!"


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good info Hassli. 

 Hope you get better. That is a serious injury


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Thankx to all for the well wishes I really appreciate it...


----------

